# Acer A500 or A200?



## oatemeal (Oct 30, 2011)

So i am looking into getting my first tablet. I am debating between these two mainly for the price. I know the A500 is last years model but it has the hdmi and the rear camera which the A200 doesnt. However, Im sure the A200 will get the ICS update first being the newer model... Im leaning toward the A200 because i know i wont use the rear camera but im not sure i will be using the hdmi. Ideas?


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread but I'm also considering the A200 and wondered what people's impressions of their skin are. I'm sure it'll be a while until there are any roms for it so want to make sure it isn't garbage stock using the A500 as a best guess if there aren't any A200 owners out there yet.


----------



## el_ote (Jun 9, 2011)

As an A500 owner, I'd highly recommend it. There are quite a few ROMS out there already and I've heard ICS is due in February ...for what rumors are worth. But I have to admit I don't know much about the A200...

Sent from my EPAD using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

el_ote said:


> As an A500 owner, I'd highly recommend it. There are quite a few ROMS out there already and I've heard ICS is due in February ...for what rumors are worth. But I have to admit I don't know much about the A200...
> 
> Sent from my EPAD using Tapatalk


There already are ICS roms out for it.
http://forum.tegraowners.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=106
When I get my a500, I plan on doing some rom development for it also.


----------



## eenicker (Apr 25, 2012)




----------

